# Most Amazing Feature of AOKP (Try this now!)



## gerrware (Feb 2, 2012)

LCD Density forces your phone into a seemingly higher resolution/density/home screen space. Augment this feature by expanding the grid space for apps and widgets via Nova Launchers settings and you've expanded the footprint of your home screen, made your apps show more content, and made your phone look like the mini tablet it really is!

This is only my first post here, but I've been tweaking Android since I picked up my OG Droid on launch day. I've never made an account on any other Android sites, this feature was just THAT mind-blowing to me that I had to do it. Give it a try guys (and girls)!

Settings > ROM Control > General UI > LCD Density (I did 240)










Gerrware


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Which build of aokp are you on? And I'm assuming this is a setting under the regular settings, not the nova settings? I don't have this one in my general UI settings. I'm running aokp build 21

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gerrware (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm on Milestone 3, and it's under the regular settings, then the AOKP ROM Control settings. Not sure if this was included in versions before M3.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I do believe any rom can do this. LCD density is in build.prop I believe. Someone can probably confirm the exact location.

And there are lots of threads as to what the best LCD density are.

Welcome to Rootzwiki, its an awesome site with a ton of info and help!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spydersilk (Jul 17, 2011)

LCD modder pro allows you to spoof the market to avoid compatibility problems with apps when you are at the 240 setting. I love the look of 240 but didn't use it until I saw the app recommended by someone here as the work around

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Let this thread die please... " I've been tweaking Android since I picked up my OG Droid" Followed by a post about lcd density in 2012.... Facepalm...


----------



## gerrware (Feb 2, 2012)

micro23 said:


> Let this thread die please... " I've been tweaking Android since I picked up my OG Droid" Followed by a post about lcd density in 2012.... Facepalm...


Someone's cranky this morning. Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm not a fan of changing the lcd density. I don't need more space on my Home screen. That's why you can have 7....

Also, I have big fingers, so smaller icons is no good.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> I'm not a fan of changing the lcd density. I don't need more space on my Home screen. That's why you can have 7....
> 
> Also, I have big fingers, so smaller icons is no good.


Personally I think it makes it too small, just my .02.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

gerrware said:


> Someone's cranky this morning. Thanks for the warm welcome.


Don't let ppl upset you before they've had your coffee. You're lucky I've already had my coffee or I'd be upsetting you too!

FYI, 240 puts the phone it "tablet mode" but you can put it to 241 and get the same "smallness effect" without going into "tablet mode". It also keeps some of the incompatibility issues from creeping in.


----------



## gerrware (Feb 2, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> Personally I think it makes it too small, just my .02.


I know what you mean, but I don't find myself moving off my default home screen too often, so it's nice to get as much information up front as possible. I also love the news views, sports scores, etc. more under this view because I can see more at one time without scrolling up and down. Haven't found the text to be difficult to read, but your mileage will definitely vary. Not a change I'd put on my grandmothers phone, that's for sure.


----------



## gerrware (Feb 2, 2012)

Jaxidian said:


> Don't let ppl upset you before they've had your coffee.


I'm not sharing my coffee with anyone! Thanks for the 241 note.


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

For that Extra awesomeness don't forget to go into your display settings and change font size to small

AOKP M3


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Been doing this since it became an option, but for some reason my Google search box doesnt take up the whole width of the screen like yours.

What settings did you use in Nova? I changed to 6x6


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

gerrware said:


> I'm not sharing my coffee with anyone!


love the enthusiasim! Have a star!


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Don't let ppl upset you before they've had your coffee. You're lucky I've already had my coffee or I'd be upsetting you too!
> 
> FYI, 240 puts the phone it "tablet mode" but you can put it to 241 and get the same "smallness effect" without going into "tablet mode". It also keeps some of the incompatibility issues from creeping in.


actually 241 causes a lot more market incompatibilities than 240


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Lots of roms have this option *ahem* Team Liquid


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Actually Batman could beat Superman in a horse slappin contest because Batman is awesome. Wooops!!!!! Wrong thread!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

staticx57 said:


> actually 241 causes a lot more market incompatibilities than 240


Fewer app incompatibilities though from my experience.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

This is why I love the android OS and will never change to anything else. Its a word called "variety". To one person this could be the greatest thing ever and to another its not there cup of tea.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

You can also edit the value in your /system/build.prop on any rom.

ro.sf.lcd_density=320
Change 320 to whatever you want, as long as its above 240.
Reboot.
Profit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kwazzy (Sep 13, 2011)

Pretty awesome, never really messed with it before, but thanks for showing results!


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Lol not gonna go after you like everyone else but yea its just a build.prop tweak every ROM ever had pretty much had this its a way old tweak

You should check out your building.prop with root explorer or something there's a lot you can tweak in there

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

set mine to 260....

*ME GUSTA! *


----------



## bburud (Jan 20, 2012)

Does this have any material impact on battery life?


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

Beware, odd LCD densities might break the market. Changed mine to like 300 and market said things like Facebook and twitter weren't compatible with my device. Just a heads up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dag425 (Jul 6, 2011)

Forget ROMs... This has been in Android since day one... I remember using this tweak to get the most out of the screen on my G1 back in the day... Setting the GNex to 240 is your best bet. The reason for this is that most phones use the 240 LCD Density. Other densities are what cause the market to break. This is because as of a few versions ago, the market started including a check for the lcd density to ensure that the app you were installing would display properly. Stick to 240 and you will be OK. If you want another value for your lcd density, just download all your apps before you change it...


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

whats new in tablet mode besides 5 icons per row in app drawer?


----------



## naturalstamina (Jan 12, 2012)

although there is still much debate about kernels, i am convinced there is only one choice when it comes to a fully featured rom.

AOKP hands down, i've asked around, and not even a single reply as to any ROM that even can stand its ground against it.

Now, i realize that was a few weeks ago, anything change since then?


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

naturalstamina said:


> anything change since then?


See the changelog: AOKP Changes


----------

